# 1950 Schwinn Excelsior Straight Bar Tank



## dave429 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wondering if anyone can help out with the model and year of a excelsior badged Schwinn I have. Still working on getting it put together. Serial Number Z352012 I think i have all the parts I need. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2016)

I think it's a D-19 model, fully equipped standard. SN date is 9/29/1950. Sure looks nice.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks, I just looked at the 1950 catalog and date codes and figured it might be a D-19. I appreciate the info! I have a sweetheart sprocket to put on it. It would still have the skip tooth in 1950 wouldn't it?


----------



## Eric (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes it would have the sweetheart.  I have this  bike in its original unmolested form and it has the sweetheart sprocket.  You can see it in the back.  Mine is badged EZ speed.  Girls version is in the front and badged Schwinn but uses the 1/2 inch pitch clover.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures Eric. Mine should look real similar once I get it put back together!


----------

